# My First German Piece, a D. Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1



## Want_Bourbon (Mar 23, 2017)

Got my first German watch yesterday, and I'm super impressed. I wish I could take better photos, but I'm so excited about it that I'll post the first one I took. The hands are a remarkable blue, and I haven't been able to find the right light to capture it, but when I figure it out, there will be a post somewhere.


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

So perfect. Congratulations.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

That's beautiful - congrats!!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice!

Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Simply Stunning - congrats!!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

That is beautiful...i love marine chronometers.


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice watch


----------



## Want_Bourbon (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks, everyone. It's basically the watch I never knew I needed and can't see myself without.


----------



## stone1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love the dial and how simple it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Huge congratulations!

My favourite from their lineup. |>


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations! My favorite watch.


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Congrats! Would you mind a few more wrist shots and sharing your wrist size? I keep thinking about this model but am concerned about the size. Thanks!


----------



## whatad3a1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wonderful timepiece. Congrats!


----------



## Want_Bourbon (Mar 23, 2017)

up1911fan said:


> Congrats! Would you mind a few more wrist shots and sharing your wrist size? I keep thinking about this model but am concerned about the size. Thanks!


Here are a few. My wrist is a bit larger than 7.5". Most of my watches are 40mm, but this is a very comfortable 42.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed (Dec 30, 2014)

*My First German Piece, a D. Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1*

I love Dornblüth timepieces! I have a Central Seconds in white and can't get enough of the sparkly dial or those beautiful blued hands. Congrats on the acquisition!

Mine says hello...


----------



## Want_Bourbon (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: My First German Piece, a D. Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1*



TimePieceObsessed said:


> I love Dornblüth timepieces! I have a Central Seconds in white and can't get enough of the sparkly dial or those beautiful blued hands. Congrats on the acquisition!
> 
> Mine says hello...


Beautiful!!


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks great on you, although I fear its too big for me.


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread is seriously causing me to reconsider whether ("Advice regarding marine watches") or not to buy a new Tourby or to abandon that and buy a used Stowa and then watch/wait for a decent deal on a used Dornbluth or do nothing and...watch/wait for a decent deal on a used Dornbluth.

None of those other watches hold a candle to a Dornbluth in my eyes. The question is whether a used Dornbluth candle is worth $2500 extra over a new Tourby. Both the 99.1 and the C-S posted here are just so beautiful, both basically perfect exemplars of the style.

o| o| o|


----------



## King_Joe (Oct 7, 2015)

Huge congrats, beautiful piece. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My First German Piece, a D. Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1*



TimePieceObsessed said:


> I love Dornblüth timepieces! I have a Central Seconds in white and can't get enough of the sparkly dial or those beautiful blued hands. Congrats on the acquisition!
> 
> Mine says hello...


Really nice photograph....


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: My First German Piece, a D. Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1*

Very nice, congratulations! How long did You wait for Yours?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

About an 8" wrist




























I think it wears really well. Very comfortable. I can take a picture from further away later tonight if it's helpful.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed (Dec 30, 2014)

omeglycine said:


>


I don't see many of these on bracelet. Nice! Is it comfortable? As much as I love the diversity a leather strap introduces, there's something really nice about a steel bracelet to mix things up.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

TimePieceObsessed said:


> I don't see many of these on bracelet. Nice! Is it comfortable? As much as I love the diversity a leather strap introduces, there's something really nice about a steel bracelet to mix things up.


It's an excellent and very comfortable bracelet. They no longer offer it as an option, unfortunately.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed (Dec 30, 2014)

cadenza said:


> This thread is seriously causing me to reconsider whether ("Advice regarding marine watches") or not to buy a new Tourby or to abandon that and buy a used Stowa and then watch/wait for a decent deal on a used Dornbluth or do nothing and...watch/wait for a decent deal on a used Dornbluth.


I did a similar calculus before buying my Dornblüth CS and decided that the competing models (Stowa, in particular) just didn't have the same quality look & feel as the Dornblüth. It's worth noting that I was looking for a "special" watch that would be a permanent part of my collection and, so, I was willing to spend some extra on getting the right timepiece. If this were an everyday beater, I probably would have chosen differently.

In the end, it was the beautifully finished rose gold movement, the display back, the glittery dial and those blued hands that all added up to make the Dornblüth that "elevated" timepiece I was looking for...


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Sitting in this boat right now too.Trying to decide if I want a little more versatility of the Nomos Ahoi (automatic,20atm + 2 straps) or just pull the trigger on the DB and have one of the finest hand made German watches available today in my eyes.Either way,its a daily wearer for me whichever way it goes.
My main problem is weather or not to go with a white or black dial.My time is generally spent jeans and tees but I think both brands can go either way in white or black.

Sorry for the bit of a hi-jack. Love your 99.1. The raised indices really bring that dial to life.May I ask what the lug to lug length (12o clock to 6 o clock) on that or any 99 cal. is?


----------



## JeffW2 (Jul 30, 2013)

I had been trying to decide between a Dornbluth 99.1 and a Stowa Marine Original, and in early 2012 ordered one of each to see in person so I could decide which one to keep. Picking the Dornbluth was one of the easiest and quickest decisions I have ever made. The 99.1 is a beautiful classic watch. 

I have a 6 3/4" wrist and it looks perfect. 

Jeff


----------



## Want_Bourbon (Mar 23, 2017)

*Re: My First German Piece, a D. Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1*



jef83 said:


> Very nice, congratulations! How long did You wait for Yours?


Thank you! I got mine used, so there wasn't any wait time for me.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

cadenza said:


> This thread is seriously causing me to reconsider whether ("Advice regarding marine watches") or not to buy a new Tourby or to abandon that and buy a used Stowa and then watch/wait for a decent deal on a used Dornbluth or do nothing and...watch/wait for a decent deal on a used Dornbluth.
> 
> None of those other watches hold a candle to a Dornbluth in my eyes. The question is whether a used Dornbluth candle is worth $2500 extra over a new Tourby. Both the 99.1 and the C-S posted here are just so beautiful, both basically perfect exemplars of the style.
> 
> o| o| o|


Funny meeting you here, Cadenza. You are cracking me up, you really are working your way up up the classy watch hierarchy.

Careful, if you set your sights on a Dornblueth you will then realize you really want a Lange 1815 (image taken from ALS, my entire watch collection is worth much less than one of these):









(sorry for the mini-hijack).


----------



## TimePieceObsessed (Dec 30, 2014)

jakec said:


> My main problem is weather or not to go with a white or black dial.My time is generally spent jeans and tees but I think both brands can go either way in white or black.


For what it's worth, I have watches with both white and black dials ... and I've found, in general, that the watch's versatility is driven less by the dial color and more by the strap and your own personal style. Funny enough, both of my Germans -- the Dornbluth Central Seconds and a Damasko DK11 -- have white dials. I also have a few sport watches with black dials. I easily rotate between brands and styles and never find that the watch (or dial color) dictates my outfit.

Buy what you love. In the case of these Dornbluth's, it's hard to make a bad decision.


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

JeffW2 said:


> I had been trying to decide between a Dornbluth 99.1 and a Stowa Marine Original, and in early 2012 ordered one of each to see in person so I could decide which one to keep. Picking the Dornbluth was one of the easiest and quickest decisions I have ever made. The 99.1 is a beautiful classic watch.
> 
> I have a 6 3/4" wrist and it looks perfect.
> 
> Jeff


We have the same size wrist. Could I trouble you for some wrist shots? Thanks!


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

whineboy said:


> Funny meeting you here, Cadenza. You are cracking me up, you really are working your way up up the classy watch hierarchy.
> 
> Careful, if you set your sights on a Dornblueth you will then realize you really want a Lange 1815 (image taken from ALS, my entire watch collection is worth much less than one of these):
> (sorry for the mini-hijack).


Ha ha ha! 
Well, Want_Bourbon's original post, and the posts by TimePieceObsessed, jakec, JeffW2, and yourself are leaving me seriously conflicted. I was pretty set on the Tourby, but this thread reminded me how much I love Dornbluth. I even sent away for their nice booklet//price list a few years ago. If I had the $, it would be a no-brainer. I do love ALS, but am not sure I would ever spend that much on a watch. The Dornbluth is different, and the worst thing would be to buy the Tourby and then always regret it.

(sorry for the hijack as well).


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

aah Germany. Many fine watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

WatchProblem said:


> aah Germany. Many fine watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many posts with no value.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

whineboy said:


> Many posts with no value.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, Grumpy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

*My First German Piece, a D. Dornbluth & Sohn 99.1*



WatchProblem said:


> Wow, Grumpy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I react this way to pointless 'me too' posts that add nothing to the forum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed (Dec 30, 2014)

cadenza said:


> The Dornbluth is different, and the worst thing would be to buy the Tourby and then always regret it.


You know what you have to do... The DD&S is clearly calling you.  I don't see many of them come up on the used market. Would you consider buying new? If not, you may actually be better off buying some time (pun intended) with the Tourby. Otherwise, time to program WatchBuys into your speed dial. ;-)


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

TimePieceObsessed said:


> You know what you have to do... The DD&S is clearly calling you.  I don't see many of them come up on the used market. Would you consider buying new? If not, you may actually be better off buying some time (pun intended) with the Tourby. Otherwise, time to program WatchBuys into your speed dial. ;-)


PMed so as not to further hijack Want_Bourbon's, omeglycine's, and your own beautiful Dornbluths any further.
Spectacular, all three.


----------



## WatchBro84 (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations. Can you share about the movement that's powering it?
It it an in-house caliber? Or a modified ETA? And how much was it?


----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

Beautiful watch! The street in the first wrist shot looks familiar. Is that Newport, RI?


----------



## Want_Bourbon (Mar 23, 2017)

WatchBro84 said:


> Congratulations. Can you share about the movement that's powering it?
> It it an in-house caliber? Or a modified ETA? And how much was it?


It's a modified Unitas movement with hand engraving, running at only 18,000 or so. I wish I knew more about it, but even with researching for a bit, there isn't a lot of info. Their higher end pieces are in-house. MSRP on these is about $4200 US. I got a deal from a friend.


----------



## Want_Bourbon (Mar 23, 2017)

Overwound said:


> Beautiful watch! The street in the first wrist shot looks familiar. Is that Newport, RI?


A little further south... New Orleans, LA.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Gorgeous...... Looks like I have another to add to my wishlist!!


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Beautiful piece!
I'd really like to get their regulator one day..


----------



## ChouSir (Oct 10, 2014)

looks great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mtb2013 (Mar 12, 2013)

My 99.1 says high as well..


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice. I just put a deposit down on/ordered one of these with the non applied numerals. The hard part is the waiting. 

EDIT: It actually took me a while to decide between the 99.1 the centre second or the 99.2 and then there is the 99.9 which my AD doesn't have yet. He also has some custom LE pieces that were only made for him including a collaboration between dornbluth and benzinger. As well as a centre second with a power reserve. Different from the 99.9. I think the 99.1 though with the oversized sub seconds is kind of iconic.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed (Dec 30, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> Nice. I just put a deposit down on/ordered one of these with the non applied numerals. The hard part is the waiting.


Congrats! I hope the wait isn't too long. Be sure to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Congrats! I hope the wait isn't too long. Be sure to post pics when it arrives!


Oh. There will be many a picture.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Super sharp, congrats!


----------



## Azazello (May 3, 2017)

NAbsentia thinks that's a nice watch. Hoping to get one on my wrist soon.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anybody comment on the brushes vs polished effect/combo. It is hard to tell on pictures. It seems like the bezel in brushed and lugs polished. Unusual. Is it the case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

franksf said:


> ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My main question in fact is 'does it work' ? On a 4K watch it has too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkerson (Mar 2, 2014)

franksf said:


> My main question in fact is 'does it work' ? On a 4K watch it has too...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't speak directly to the 99 series cases, but the Quintus I own has a similar finish (mixed brushed and polished) which I like very much. It's not over-done. The polished surfaces accent the contours of the case nicely. Quality of finishing is high. Definitely works for me.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

dinkerson said:


> Can't speak directly to the 99 series cases, but the Quintus I own has a similar finish (mixed brushed and polished) which I like very much. It's not over-done. The polished surfaces accent the contours of the case nicely. Quality of finishing is high. Definitely works for me.


Thanks. I usually like the polished Edges on lugs (mark XVII) but has never seen the whole the top of the brushed lugs been polished. Glad to hear it works. Now I have to figure out if I want to pay 3x the stowa marine original for a marine that I prefer.... decisions..decisions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj421 (Jun 5, 2015)

A nice classical look. Well done.


----------

